# Trimming emersed plants in an open top tank?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I recently moved to an open top tank and really like the way it looks. I've got quite a few plants which have grown out of the water and its fascinating to see the difference in leaf size/structure.

So how do I trim the stem plants that are growing out of the water? I usually cut the tops off and replant them; can I do the same with these? So they'll be going from emersed to immersed?

I know that most aquarium plants are actually initially grown emersed so wouldn't think this would be an issue...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Laith,

You can trim and replant the emersed portions and they'll re-adjust, yes. To sustain better emersed growth trim the plant above the water so there is still a node or two of emersed growth. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You're very welcome!


----------

